# New Box Set for 8th Edition.



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

http://firstranksecondrank.blogspot.com/2010/02/whfb-few-rumors-from-weekend.html



> Posted by Col_Festus at Monday, February 15, 2010
> 
> 
> Over the weekend I was doing some snooping in the rumor forums over at Warseer and came up with a few interesting tidbits that were confirmed by those in the know (Harry, Steppingonyou, etc)
> ...


Gotta say for all the box sets that could have come out, i totaly did not call this one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not convinced at all by this rumour, Cant see either of those two armies going in the box. Human and undead would make far more sense and happen to be the two armies that havent been updated in 7th, would make far more sense to kick off the new edition with those two armies.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Vampire Counts and Empire were 7th Ed weren't they?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Vampire Counts and Empire were 7th Ed weren't they?


Surely 7th is the current edition, which is battle for skull pass?

Could be interested in a skaven army, so i might finally get into WFB


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Vampire Counts and Empire were 7th Ed weren't they?


are they the only human and undead armies ?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> are they the only human and undead armies ?


Then why say "human and undead" and not "Brentonnia and Tomb Kings"? You made it sound like neither humans nor undead had gotten a realese in 7th.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> are they the only human and undead armies ?


Brettonians are also human, and Tomb Kings are undead. 


I'd be a bit surprised if Games Workshop had the High Elves and Skaven in a boxed set for the 8th edition of the game. It's not that it's not a reasonable matchup, or that they couldn't use a way to bulk out those armies easily. It's mostly just that it's not an iconic matchup the way that Empire and Orcs (6th) and Dwarfs and Goblins (7th) are. Seems unlike GW to break a trend these days. 

A box like Battle for Skull Pass with Skaven in it would certainly make the army a much more cost-effective one, though. While Clanrats are reasonably priced (in comparison to other GW miniatures, at any rate...) at 20 for $35.00, something similar to the numbers you get for $75.00 in Skull Pass would be exponentially better. I mean, you get 60 Night Goblins in BFSP; if that's all you buy the box for, it's still a decent deal. If they put 60 Clanrats in the box, and left the price alone (and who're we kidding? they won't... it'll be 90 bucks or something) then it'd be a better deal than buying three boxes individually. 

As for the High Elves... the range does need some attention. Has anyone else noticed that the High Elf models have hands that are actually bigger than their heads?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Then why say "human and undead" and not "Brentonnia and Tomb Kings"? You made it sound like neither humans nor undead had gotten a realese in 7th.


Sorry mate, i forgot some people need things spoon feeding to them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would love to see more iconic matchups in the box sets. Some I might like to see are:

Wood elves vs Beastmen
High elves vs Dark elves
Lizardmen vs Chaos/Daemons/Dark elves/Vampre counts (Lizardmen have a lot of enemies)
Orcs vs Khemrian undead (realms are next to each other)

Another thing I would like to see is 3 armies in the box- for example 2 small dwarf and human forces ally against a big orc and goblin horde


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If it's Skaven then I will definatly re-start my WFB playing. However why would GW put an army which they have already re-released in the new box set? seems backwards to me.

Releasing Tomb kings in the box would fit with all the floaty rumors they seem to be getting, but thats all I can put in to the discussion.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

This is a strange one, I am aware of things that would fit in with this being possible.
however that said the idea of high elves and skaven coming (together) in a starter kit is very odd


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

It all sounds pretty good to me.
Especially if theyre putting out new he plastics.
I also hope that those inner circle knights turn out friggin awesome.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The best move I would see is doing a release of a army in need aka tomb kings (making an army book) then 2 months later bringing out a new rules set as this would allow GW to do simple moulds for a nice unit in the book that to get the actual models you need to buy the new rules set to get the excat models much like deffkoptas were with the orks in 40k. Then matching them with an army book to do in the future aka bretonians. Doing something like skaven whilst could happen I think they have already been sold well enough to not need this. Though beastmen and bretonians could work aswell.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The thing is, it would be harder to release the boxed set then release a new set of rules for it afterwards, because then you would make the rules in the boxed set (the specific rules for that boxed set that is) obselete. New players would then go fromusing 7th ed High Elf rules in the box, to using 8th High Elf rules afterwards, which would just be a pain in the arse.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

although high elves and skaven do souns too ridiclious to have come in the same 8th edition box, i personally bel;eive that this would lend a great chance for GW to make better models for some older skaven stuff, but skaven has been recently re-released so Im haveing a hrd time beleiveing this one. although it would be awesome no joke. 

me and my buddy are actually interested in getting into fantasy and go figure i want to start skaven and he high elves, so hopefully luck rolls with this one.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't see skaven, sinply because they got a brand new codex just a couple of months ago. It's more likely to be an army that hasn't been properly updated for a while.

And for the people saying "Weird matchup" then we have previously had Elves vs Goblins, Bretonnians vs Lizardmen in the big box, so anything is possible.

I can see High Elves in the big box, but the problem is that I can't see them fighting Vampire Counts or Khemri. Elves vs Chaos maybe? You have to have the "Good guys" and "Bad guys" so you'll never see Orcs vs Undead or something.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Empire v Beastman I reckon


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

blimey, well colour me surprised, it seems it is Skaven V High Elves


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Wont be bretts in the boxset.. the followers of the lady are small in number plus the last brett book really geared up the idea of a purge within the land itself... mousillon home of vampires and various forms of undead (maybe tomb kings but I doubt it didnt think it was that sort of thing more vampires)

Beastman vs High elves sound promising especially if the new spearman do come out. I hope so.. I hate the pointy heads... as with eldar thats all thats stopping me from doing an army


----------



## PSUFAN102 (Dec 18, 2009)

I can see the skaven and the highelves. Assault on black reach and battle for skull pass both have an "elite" army (dwarfs, SM) against a horde army (orks, goblins).


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2010)

I would love to see a bunch of Egyptian mummies in it, that would be a nice FB start for me. Either that, or the vampires. Someone would say I am biased...but nooo:grin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> blimey, well colour me surprised, it seems it is Skaven V High Elves


It does seem strange that there aint at least 1 army of the 2 in the starterbox that get a new codex right by the release. But Ratarsed Rats vs Stiff Upper Lip Elves it is then


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> It does seem strange that there aint at least 1 army of the 2 in the starterbox that get a new codex right by the release


well the ratty ones weren't that long ago and as for the high elves.............................................................................
keep 'em peeled folks :biggrin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> keep 'em peeled folks :biggrin:


Here is hoping that the retarded idea to give a whole army ASF goes down the drain :drinks:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Here is hoping that the retarded idea to give a whole army ASF goes down the drain :drinks:


Whoever thought up this idea is going to the deepest pit of hell, reserved for child molesters and people who talk during movies.

Finally we're getting updated cavalry!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Whoever thought up this idea is going to the deepest pit of hell


or as we call it in europe "eurovision"


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> or as we call it in europe "eurovision"


*shudder* That word is evil!


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone have some more news on this topic?
Especially on the new cavalry models: release dates, sneak peeks or whatever.
I really want to see those inner circle knights!


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

according two the gw manager at gw in northland (blame him if its wrong) said that the starter box won't be changing except for minor changes


----------

